# Chevy diesel returned from dealer in lower power mode. Need a mechanic who can 'tune'?



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. Car was serviced at dealership, but was returned in low power mode. The technician’s notes from the car dealership for my car says, “Product emission recall: NOx Position 1 sensor replacement. Vehicle has had its reductant tank and other related equipment deleted. As well as a tuned ECU which once reprogrammed (as per the recall) back to stock specifications set off multiple DTCs. Vehicle is currently in reduced power mode and cannot be rectified without reinstalling the deleted emissions equipment." When I spoke to the technician he said I could take it to someone who could 'tune' the vehicle with the current modification. The first garage I took it to quoted me between $2500-3000. Sounded a bit high. Can anyone offer any insight on how to proceed? Does that $ quote sound correct?


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

So your car has been deleted. Did you do it? Did someone else do it? Should be able to just reinstall the tune.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. The delete modification was done prior to me buying the car. I can’t locate the previous owner so am unsure of the exact work done to delete.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

Reinstalling the tune - is that a big trial and error process?


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Did you buy the car through a dealer or private party?

Fairly sure but not 100% certain that a dealer cannot sell a car that is missing federally required EPA emissions items.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You won't be able to reinstall a stock tune without all the necessary equipment...

So, wait, was the car fine before you took it to the dealer?


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

The car was fine when I took it to the dealer. It just needed an oil change. The dealership told me there was a recall on it and said they could do that too. I agreed. When I got it back it was in limp mode. This is what was explained on the service ticket:

“Product emission recall: NOx Position 1 sensor replacement. Vehicle has had its reductant tank and other related equipment deleted. As well as a tuned ECU which once reprogrammed (as per the recall) back to stock specifications set off multiple DTCs. Vehicle is currently in reduced power mode and cannot be rectified without reinstalling the deleted emissions equipment.” (I’m guessing a mechanic would understand all of that - unlike me).


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

AlfieCat22 said:


> The car was fine when I took it to the dealer. It just needed an oil change. The dealership told me there was a recall on it and said they could do that too. I agreed. When I got it back it was in limp mode. This is what was explained on the service ticket:
> 
> “Product emission recall: NOx Position 1 sensor replacement. Vehicle has had its reductant tank and other related equipment deleted. As well as a tuned ECU which once reprogrammed (as per the recall) back to stock specifications set off multiple DTCs. Vehicle is currently in reduced power mode and cannot be rectified without reinstalling the deleted emissions equipment.” (I’m guessing a mechanic would understand all of that - unlike me).


The delete modification was made by a previous owner. I haven’t been able to track him/her down. Several previous owners.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok, deleted by 1 of several previous owners. Did you know it was deleted when you bought it? If yes then why did you let them do the emissions recall?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Did you get the EFI tuner with the vehicle from the previous owner? Chevy re-flashed your ECU when they did the sensor recall so the tune was wiped out. Just reinstall the delete tune and it will be good to go.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

Valpo Cruze said:


> Ok, deleted by 1 of several previous owners. Did you know it was deleted when you bought it? If yes then why did you let them do the emissions recall?


No I didn’t know about the deleted emissions system. I didn’t know the recall would have any negative effect.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Did you get the EFI tuner with the vehicle from the previous owner? Chevy re-flashed your ECU when they did the sensor recall so the tune was wiped out. Just reinstall the delete tune and it will be good to go.


i did not get any EFI tuner with the vehicle. I bought it from a dealers used car lot as is.

Just trying to figure out how to proceed at this point.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

Valpo Cruze said:


> Did you buy the car through a dealer or private party?
> 
> Fairly sure but not 100% certain that a dealer cannot sell a car that is missing federally required EPA emissions items.


purchased from dealer’s used car lot. As is. Not sure if that cancels their responsibility?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

AlfieCat22 said:


> purchased from dealer’s used car lot. As is. Not sure if that cancels their responsibility?


I don’t think so. Used or not you can’t sell a car that does not comply with federal emissions.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

What is going to be curious is if you had the service work done by the same dealer you bought it from.

Based on my reading, it seems to vary state to state about if it's legal to sell a car at a dealer without the correct emissions systems. I think your choices are one of the three:

1) Go back to the dealer you bought it from and ask them to buy the car back for what you paid.
2) Contact an attorney to explain the situation to see how the laws are in your state.
3) Find a way to reapply the tune.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

I would get a consultation with a lawyer to see what options you have. 

Legally you have to have the federal emissions items installed even if you live where they don’t smog test cars. This is part of the reason you are finding it so expensive to fix your car. Shops won’t usually do a delete because of the potential fines the feds will impose on them. They used to until dieselgate hit but not anymore. Shops got shut down from it with the fines they were hit with.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

First of all, the mechanic should have physically noticed that there was a deletion and the nox recall “fix” wouldn’t just be unnecessary, but also that a reflash would screw you. 

a new tune would fix the limp mode situation, but good luck finding someone to do that nowadays. Huge crackdown. I feel for you man. You would think that whoever sold it would pass the tuner along with it, being VIN locked and all.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Can’t you guys see from his avatar he is in Canada?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Hah, that's a terrible bummer that you didn't know the car was tuned. Had you known you could have told them to never hook it up to the computer for any ECU updates.

I owned a Dodge Neon ACR that I installed a custom ECU on it. I used to frequent my local Dodge dealer when they offered a $9.95 oil change special (Mopar filter and up to 5 quarts of regular oil) and that was fine for 3,000 mile intervals. One day I take it there and the technician looked up the VIN, found some emissions tweak/tune/recall in the computer for Neons, plugged it into the computer, and promptly bricked the ECU. The car would not start. The dealership then had to buy a new ECU (I made the get the aftermarket one I had purchased) and wait 2 days for it to be sent FedEx and install on my car.

So, sounds like you are screwed. Like, ROYALLY screwed. That's a rediculous faux pas on whatever prior owner tuned the vehicle and didn't pass along the tuning box to the next buyer, but if it passed through a car dealership they might have just found it in the glove box and trashed it or did whatever with it (might not have even known what it was).


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

AlfieCat22 said:


> Reinstalling the tune - is that a big trial and error process?


Basically what we’re saying is that certain emission components were physically removed from the car. Then it was tuned (software was rewritten so the car would be tricked into thinking that the removed pieces were still there and functioning properly).

the mechanic brought the software back to the factory settings which now sees missing components, therefore limp mode.

a new tune is simply a software change. A tuner with the proper tune would fix the problem in a couple minutes. If you could find one


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

I appreciate all of the answers you all have provided.... I guess in this case 'mistakes were made.' -- But that brings me back to my original question.... Would there be mechanics around who could "tune" the vehicle to match the modifications? If so, would the quote I was given ($2500-$3000) be reasonable? 

The dealership that sold the car is different than the one who did the work (wiped out the file). It's been 2 years since I purchased the car, so I'm not sure what records the selling dealership would even have. (Previous owner was shown as an auction).

I am currently in Canada visiting relatives for a couple of weeks, but I actually live in Michigan. My avatar automatically assigned the Canadian flag as it must know where I am.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> Basically what we’re saying is that certain emission components were physically removed from the car. Then it was tuned (software was rewritten so the car would be tricked into thinking that the removed pieces were still there and functioning properly).
> 
> the mechanic brought the software back to the factory settings which now sees missing components, therefore limp mode.
> 
> a new tune is simply a software change. A tuner with the proper tune would fix the problem in a couple minutes. If you could find one


Yes - I think you explained it correctly & succinctly. I'm looking for someone who could tune it. Guessing it takes a notable level of experience/expertise. In other words, all of those 'do it yourself' tuning kits sold online wouldn't be a good idea for me.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

AlfieCat22 said:


> I appreciate all of the answers you all have provided.... I guess in this case 'mistakes were made.' -- But that brings me back to my original question.... Would there be mechanics around who could "tune" the vehicle to match the modifications? If so, would the quote I was given ($2500-$3000) be reasonable?
> 
> The dealership that sold the car is different than the one who did the work (wiped out the file). It's been 2 years since I purchased the car, so I'm not sure what records the selling dealership would even have. (Previous owner was shown as an auction).
> 
> I am currently in Canada visiting relatives for a couple of weeks, but I actually live in Michigan. My avatar automatically assigned the Canadian flag as it must know where I am.


Seems a bit pricey, but you really don’t have a choice but to tune it.

Returning it back to stock really isn’t a viable choice.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

AlfieCat22 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The delete modification was done prior to me buying the car. I can’t locate the previous owner so am unsure of the exact work done to delete.


That’s illegal and the seller is on the hook for restoring to to stock.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

This is a textbook example of why you never take your car to the dealer.
You should be able to get it tuned in Canada for less than $3k. That’s a lot of money for a tune only


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> This is a textbook example of why you never take your car to the dealer.
> You should be able to get it tuned in Canada for less than $3k. That’s a lot of money for a tune only


Michigan


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Bvogt said:


> Michigan


No $hit Sherlock. I can read, thanks.

Canada is next door and he get it taken care of across the border. If they won’t send an autocal to his relatives place he could always mail out the ECU.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> No $hit Sherlock. I can read, thanks.
> 
> Canada is next door and he get it taken care of across the border. If they won’t send an autocal to his relatives place he could always mail out the ECU.


Relax big boy, we’re all trying to help. That input would have been more helpful than ranting. Good idea, good possibility. All depends where the car is (oil change here or “next door”) and how long he plans to stay there. Either way, not an ideal situation for the guy


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

There might be identifiable brand names on the parts that are installed that can help chaw down what was installed that can lead to how it was tuned by who before. You might be able to contact that company and get them to fix it.

There is likely to be only a handful of tuners available for this as well. You might be able to do a VIN check with those companies to see if they worked on it.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

That's a good idea to check for parts to see if there is a manufacturer label or some other identifying marks.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Can’t you guys see from his avatar he is in Canada?


Canadian car dealers are worse than the ones in the US. I'm not sure how that is even possible.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

AlfieCat22 said:


> I appreciate all of the answers you all have provided.... I guess in this case 'mistakes were made.' -- But that brings me back to my original question.... Would there be mechanics around who could "tune" the vehicle to match the modifications? If so, would the quote I was given ($2500-$3000) be reasonable?
> 
> The dealership that sold the car is different than the one who did the work (wiped out the file). It's been 2 years since I purchased the car, so I'm not sure what records the selling dealership would even have. (Previous owner was shown as an auction).
> 
> I am currently in Canada visiting relatives for a couple of weeks, but I actually live in Michigan. My avatar automatically assigned the Canadian flag as it must know where I am.


$3,000 to restore the emissions on the vehicle sound about right.

The cars are actually quite nice. If you do a lot of highway driving they are nice to have. I have around 175k miles on mine (completely stock) and the only thing I'm worried about is the DPF system eventually going out. It does not use a drop of oil. If you are going to start over with it, you should be able to get 200k + miles on it.

But my concern is you can pay to have the emission system restored, there's no telling what else could be wrong with the car after that work is done. If the car is paid for (bought before the price gouging) and you want to drop $3,000 and drive it another 5 years I think it's worth it.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

I think I may have found 1 or 2 places that can tune the Cruze. But that brings me to the next question: The dash message shows “60 mi Until 65 mph Max Speed”. So it looks like it will limit the speed to 65 after I drive it 60 miles. Does anyone know how many miles it’ll allow before it limits the speed to a lower one? For ex, will it give me 75 miles at the max speed of 65? What’s the next miles total limit? I guess I’m trying to see how far I can drive it to a shop - and how slow it will be towards the end of the trip…..


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

If it's like the second generation Cruze, you'll eventually be limited to four (4) miles per hour. That's just fast enough for a shop to drive the car in or out of a service bay to repair whatever the ECU thinks is wrong with the emissions system.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> If it's like the second generation Cruze, you'll eventually be limited to four (4) miles per hour. That's just fast enough for a shop to drive the car in or out of a service bay to repair whatever the ECU thinks is wrong with the emissions system.


Which I always found funny - because a cat code will never cause that.

Yet. 

Just wait until we have GPFs.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> If it's like the second generation Cruze, you'll eventually be limited to four (4) miles per hour. That's just fast enough for a shop to drive the car in or out of a service bay to repair whatever the ECU thinks is wrong with the emissions system.


Do you know how many miles I'd get at the 65 mph speed before it reduces again? And then - does the speed reduce incrementally in stages? It wouldn't go from 65 down to 4mph ??


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Which I always found funny - because a cat code will never cause that.


I don't disagree. Diesel engines are gimped because it is too desirable to disable the emissions systems.

With gasoline engines, you can block or delete EGR and you don't get any limp modes or speed restrictions. No one really cares to disable EGR on a gasoline engine because it doesn't really do anything too bad to a gasoline engine. But Diesel owners know what EGR does and the very first VW TDI cars could be easily tuned with VAG-COM software to reduce EGR to almost nothing. When EGR was first implemented on medium-duty Diesel engines, Cummins guys discovered they could unplug the EGR valve and the worst was a CEL while the EGR was closed off. People could live with a CEL if it meant their engine intake didn't get snotted up with soot.

The EPA had to mandate the limp modes for this. The incentive was too great for people to disable emissions systems. I don't blame owners one bit because we genuinely want engines that last a long time and don't have intakes that get snotted up with soot. It's a waste of time, money, and effort to own vehicles that need major service to clean out intakes.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

AlfieCat22 said:


> Do you know how many miles I'd get at the 65 mph speed before it reduces again? And then - does the speed reduce incrementally in stages? It wouldn't go from 65 down to 4mph ??


It's in the owner's manual.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> It's in the owner's manual.


Just checked the online manual. For those interested: After the present countdown reaches 0 miles, the max speed will be limited to 65 mph - you can drive it for 75 miles at this stage/speed. Then when those 75 miles are used up, it'll limit the speed to 55 for another 75 miles, and then finally it drops to 4mph....


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Barry Allen said:


> If it's like the second generation Cruze, you'll eventually be limited to four (4) miles per hour. That's just fast enough for a shop to drive the car in or out of a service bay to repair whatever the ECU thinks is wrong with the emissions system.





AlfieCat22 said:


> Just checked the online manual. For those interested: After the present countdown reaches 0 miles, the max speed will be limited to 65 mph - you can drive it for 75 miles at this stage/speed. Then when those 75 miles are used up, it'll limit the speed to 55 for another 75 miles, and then finally it drops to 4mph....


First gen will go down to 55, then 45mph then 4mph.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Sorry, you were right, 55 then 4


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Would be a great time to unplug the vehicle speed sesnor and see if it knows. It might get you where you need to go since the car can't detect speed.


----------



## Kengel78 (Jan 12, 2022)

AlfieCat22 said:


> 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. Car was serviced at dealership, but was returned in low power mode. The technician’s notes from the car dealership for my car says, “Product emission recall: NOx Position 1 sensor replacement. Vehicle has had its reductant tank and other related equipment deleted. As well as a tuned ECU which once reprogrammed (as per the recall) back to stock specifications set off multiple DTCs. Vehicle is currently in reduced power mode and cannot be rectified without reinstalling the deleted emissions equipment." When I spoke to the technician he said I could take it to someone who could 'tune' the vehicle with the current modification. The first garage I took it to quoted me between $2500-3000. Sounded a bit high. Can anyone offer any insight on how to proceed? Does that $ quote sound correct?


LOOK ON LINE FOR A REPROGRAMMER!!! EFI is expensive but probably will work. I bought an OBDII cable on eBay for $15 that interfaces with my laptop, and I reprogrammed my 06 Jeep Liberty CRD diesel in my driveway. It took a couple of YouTube videos and some Google searches to make it happen but my Jeep is running well 2 years after the fact. I’m brand new to the Cruze TD world having just bought a 2018 last week. Do your homework and don’t panic. There is someone out there who has the reflashing code for your ECM, I HOPE!? God bless your efforts.


----------



## Kengel78 (Jan 12, 2022)

Bvogt said:


> First of all, the mechanic should have physically noticed that there was a deletion and the nox recall “fix” wouldn’t just be unnecessary, but also that a reflash would screw you.
> 
> a new tune would fix the limp mode situation, but good luck finding someone to do that nowadays. Huge crackdown. I feel for you man. You would think that whoever sold it would pass the tuner along with it, being VIN locked and all.


YUP, the mechanic was a friggin IDIOT🤯😵‍💫🤯🥴


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

Kengel78 said:


> LOOK ON LINE FOR A REPROGRAMMER!!! EFI is expensive but probably will work. I bought an OBDII cable on eBay for $15 that interfaces with my laptop, and I reprogrammed my 06 Jeep Liberty CRD diesel in my driveway. It took a couple of YouTube videos and some Google searches to make it happen but my Jeep is running well 2 years after the fact. I’m brand new to the Cruze TD world having just bought a 2018 last week. Do your homework and don’t panic. There is someone out there who has the reflashing code for your ECM, I HOPE!? God bless your efforts.


Thanks Kengel78 - yeah, it's been an interesting rabbit hole I'm going down. Glad you were able to handle your issue... What an expensive lesson for me to learn. haha.... 

I think I found someone who can help me out for a lot less than originally quoted. I'm in touch with him and will post how the story ends. Maybe interesting for everyone who has chimed in.


----------



## Kengel78 (Jan 12, 2022)

AlfieCat22 said:


> Thanks Kengel78 - yeah, it's been an interesting rabbit hole I'm going down. Glad you were able to handle your issue... What an expensive lesson for me to learn. haha....
> 
> I think I found someone who can help me out for a lot less than originally quoted. I'm in touch with him and will post how the story ends. Maybe interesting for everyone who has chimed in.


You got a keeper with that “upgraded” diesel so don’t look at it as a bad thing, only a LEARNING thing. Do NOT allow anyone to mess with your ECM tune after you get it remedied. I’d LOVE to EGR delete this Cruze of mine but haven’t dug down into that rabbit hole deeply YET. Get er done!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Which I always found funny - because a cat code will never cause that.
> 
> Yet.
> 
> Just wait until we have GPFs.


Well diesel dicks rolling coal made that happen.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> I don't disagree. Diesel engines are gimped because it is too desirable to disable the emissions systems.
> 
> With gasoline engines, you can block or delete EGR and you don't get any limp modes or speed restrictions. No one really cares to disable EGR on a gasoline engine because it doesn't really do anything too bad to a gasoline engine. But Diesel owners know what EGR does and the very first VW TDI cars could be easily tuned with VAG-COM software to reduce EGR to almost nothing. When EGR was first implemented on medium-duty Diesel engines, Cummins guys discovered they could unplug the EGR valve and the worst was a CEL while the EGR was closed off. People could live with a CEL if it meant their engine intake didn't get snotted up with soot.
> 
> The EPA had to mandate the limp modes for this. The incentive was too great for people to disable emissions systems. I don't blame owners one bit because we genuinely want engines that last a long time and don't have intakes that get snotted up with soot. It's a waste of time, money, and effort to own vehicles that need major service to clean out intakes.


It works on the diesel Cruze too.

The problem is the SCR warning will only engage under certain conditions. And so it never shows up.

Same is true with the dpf.

Also it only prevents it from starting. It does not make it go away.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

AlfieCat22 said:


> Thanks Kengel78 - yeah, it's been an interesting rabbit hole I'm going down. Glad you were able to handle your issue... What an expensive lesson for me to learn. haha....
> 
> I think I found someone who can help me out for a lot less than originally quoted. I'm in touch with him and will post how the story ends. Maybe interesting for everyone who has chimed in.


Hope they can help. As a bystander, I'm pulling for ya.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> It works on the diesel Cruze too.


I don't follow. Could you be more specific?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> I don't follow. Could you be more specific?





Barry Allen said:


> Cummins guys discovered they could unplug the EGR valve and the worst was a CEL while the EGR was closed off. People could live with a CEL if it meant their engine intake didn't get snotted up with soot.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

You are telling me you can just unplug the EGR valve in a Cruze and it will run fine, will not circulate any EGR through the intake, and won't enter into any speed restrictions?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> You are telling me you can just unplug the EGR valve in a Cruze and it will run fine, will not circulate any EGR through the intake, and won't enter into any speed restrictions?


Yep.
You can flip your table now.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Are there any down sides to unplugging the EGR?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Yep.


Alright. If you can, do you have a parts diagram to tell me what to unplug as an experiment?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> Alright. If you can, do you have a parts diagram to tell me what to unplug as an experiment?


Eh no need for that.

So look at the throttle valve from the front of the engine. Behind that. Toward the firewall. It’s like this bulge thing sticking out of the engine, and on top will be a connector with a cpa tab


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> look at the throttle valve from the front of the engine. Behind that. Toward the firewall. It’s like this bulge thing sticking out of the engine, and on top will be a connector with a cpa tab


I think I unplugged that once, a long time ago, when thinking about EGR. Starting the engine immediately gave a message on the dash that it was like 175 miles until speed restrictions began.


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

AlfieCat22 said:


> Thanks Kengel78 - yeah, it's been an interesting rabbit hole I'm going down. Glad you were able to handle your issue... What an expensive lesson for me to learn. haha....
> 
> I think I found someone who can help me out for a lot less than originally quoted. I'm in touch with him and will post how the story ends. Maybe interesting for everyone who has chimed in.


so how is your help going? I have seen a tune alone ranging from $1200 -$1750 but as others have said it's not like the support they use to have..


----------



## DieselCruzen (12 mo ago)

I have recently been quoted a tune for this application for $940 via EFI Live/AutoCal.
Unfortunately it does include any performance tables, just parts removal.

You may want to check out this discussion as well:
Diesel Cruze Tuning Project | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com)


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

Update: I did bring the car back to Canada - I had enough mileage range to stay at 65mph max but that wasn’t a problem. 
took it to a tuning specialist. Charged $1k Canadian which amounts ti about $785 US. The car runs great! All codes gone…. He knew what he was doing.


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

I thought I had posted this but don’t see it in the conversation thread. I managed to get the car to Canada. A tuning specialist retuned it for $1K Canadian. So around $785 US. Not as bad as that original quote of $3k US. Car is running great now. No error codes. Lesson learned!!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

AlfieCat22 said:


> Update: I did bring the car back to Canada - I had enough mileage range to stay at 65mph max but that wasn’t a problem.
> took it to a tuning specialist. Charged $1k Canadian which amounts ti about $785 US. The car runs great! All codes gone…. He knew what he was doing.


It looks like you did post it? Right at the end of the previous page.

Regardless: fantastic news!


----------



## DieselCruzen (12 mo ago)

AlfieCat22 said:


> I thought I had posted this but don’t see it in the conversation thread. I managed to get the car to Canada. A tuning specialist retuned it for $1K Canadian. So around $785 US. Not as bad as that original quote of $3k US. Car is running great now. No error codes. Lesson learned!!


Do you know if the company you used sends tuners out to people, or do they require the vehicle present?
I am considering a company in Canada as well, but that is a haul from Missouri, haha


----------



## AlfieCat22 (12 mo ago)

I took my car in and he worked on it there. I’ve heard some some removing the ECU box and mailing it off but that’s not what happened with mine.


----------

